# Recently divorce



## Lostnbayarea (2 mo ago)

I was married for 8 years and I found out my husband was cheating. I feel like my world is caused and I don't know what to do next. I contemplate suicide but I know it would kill my family but I am so lost and so lonely. the dating scene is horrible and I am constantly disappointed. I am sad and hurt


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Lostnbayarea said:


> I was married for 8 years and I found out my husband was cheating. I feel like my world is caused and I don't know what to do next. I contemplate suicide but I know it would kill my family but I am so lost and so lonely. the dating scene is horrible and I am constantly disappointed. I am sad and hurt


It hurts now. It will hurt for awhile. I’m recently divorced as well.

don’t give up.

find a way. Find any reason to get up the next day and keep trying. It will get better.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

He isn't worth letting him wreck your life. He just isn't. If I were you I would go to a psychologist so I could vent all this stuff out. It might be that why you're more sad than mad and feeling suicidal is because of codependency or something like that you needed to get to the bottom of. 

Living well is the best revenge. And your goal is to stop caring what he thinks at some point down the road about anything. Draw on your strengths.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hiow long ago did this all happen? If it was quite recently then maybe stay away from dating till you feel like you are more whole and healed. It takes time, lots of time. Do you have children?


----------



## Lostnbayarea (2 mo ago)

LATERILUS79 said:


> It hurts now. It will hurt for awhile. I’m recently divorced as well.
> 
> don’t give up.
> 
> find a way. Find any reason to get up the next day and keep trying. It will get better.


Thank you I just want to be happy again. I had a friend move in with me to just keep me company while I go thru everything it has helped so much I just need to get up and appreciate what I do have


----------



## Lostnbayarea (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> He isn't worth letting him wreck your life. He just isn't. If I were you I would go to a psychologist so I could vent all this stuff out. It might be that why you're more sad than mad and feeling suicidal is because of codependency or something like that you needed to get to the bottom of.
> 
> Living well is the best revenge. And your goal is to stop caring what he thinks at some point down the road about anything. Draw on your strengths.


I am looking for one now its just so expensive but I do need to vent and I do just need to sit on someones couch and just cry and let it all out. I am definitely more sad than mad Im so used to him being there for me so yeah I am definitely codependent


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Lostnbayarea said:


> I am looking for one now its just so expensive but I do need to vent and I do just need to sit on someones couch and just cry and let it all out. I am definitely more sad than mad Im so used to him being there for me so yeah I am definitely codependent


You can also do that online, and it might be cheaper.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Find a DivorceCare group in your area. I went years ago and it helped tremendously. It's free.


----------

